# Bunnybuster Ergo



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Hi,
A few weeks back i won the chance to test Bunnybusters New Egronomic Singshot. Tom designed it for the horizontal shooter, or people that like a nice cant. This Slingshot is deadly accurate and came fitted with nice double Thera-band Gold bands.

Well Tom shipped this out to my right away and even changed the bands around for me so i could shoot it straight out of the box.

I shoot Slingshots held in my right hand because i am left eye dominant. I was really happy when i opened the box and saw this very beautiful slingshot. The wood looks amazing and the finish is spot on. This fits the hand very well for left and right handed people so it is well designed to fit every slingshot shooter. I have small hands for a big man but the fit is perfect.

I took this to test at my local shooting spot, the Parish Church Gardens. My young newphew Michael came with me to shoot his own slingshots too. The forks are taller than my regular slingshots but with a lanyard added around the wrist, this is no problem. 
My nephew Michael is great for setting up all the tins and cans for us to shoot, saves me bending my back. I took some .44cal lead ammo with 8mm steel balls to tear up the targets. I only shot about 200 hundred balls of mixed ammo but it was great fun shooting the Bunnybuster Ergro. I draw the bands back to my jaw and use the top fork to spot the target then let her rip.......Bang and the can goes flying. The bands really pack a punch and could be used for hunting. I will not use this slingshot for hunting it is far to nice and i wouldn't want to lose it.

After about 40 mins of shooting i saw a policeman come through the garden gate and start to walk towards us so told Micheal to stop shooting. I asked the policeman if it was alright us shooting slingshot and he said no problem just pick up the cans when you have finished. The rain started to come down a lot harder so we took refuge in the church door way and set the targets back up. I had another 10 mins shooting other slingshots before the skys opened up and the hail stones started to drop. I couldn't take any photos because the camera i have is not water proof but will take some more photos today shooting in the back of my brothers garden.

This New Bunny Buster Egro is a very beautiful and capable slingshot. I can;t wait for the weather to warm up so i can really see what this new baby can do. We have had the coldest weather her in the United Kingdom for 100 years. The snow has brought the whole country to a stop and we were snowed in for 4 whole days.

Ok sorry for boring you, here are some photos and i will post some more after today.

Thanks Tom for letting me test your new egro slingshot, Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice slingshot, I have one of Toms slingshots also and i love it!! I know all about the snow mate, its starting to thaw now so happydays!! Im liking that tattoo also







, have you a full sleeve??


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

John-Boy said:


> Nice slingshot, I have one of Toms slingshots also and i love it!! I know all about the snow mate, its starting to thaw now so happydays!! Im liking that tattoo also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am a tattoo artist and have been for the last 20 plus years now. I am running out of room but my hands i waited 18 years to get them tattooed by a japenese tattoo artist by the name of Sabado. Here is a photo taken 15 mins after i sat in a chair for 8 hours. The needles go in 50 times per second through the dermis 2mm and leaves the pigment in the epidermis.

Very sore and swollen hands after 8 hrs in the chair but one very happy customer


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Their awesome, i think i have came across that name in tattoo mags, it rings a bell!! Im looking a VW themed back piece in the near future 3 sit ins i have been told







.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

What can i say? Great slingshot, great lanyard and great tattoos!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

BB makes some fine slingshots that's for sure and this looks like another winner.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Lucifer, great sling, Tom makes beautiful slingshots, I have his Hammermill and it is SWEET. Expecting 18" snow here in NY today, glad I finally made an indoor trap.
Philly


----------

